# ASPC Lookup?



## romewhip (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm trying to find a pedigree on Jake's dam. I believe her name is Cherry-Hill Miss Bobby, not sure of spelling. She's 10-11 years old. His sire is Platte's Bodacious Blue, and that's easy to find, but I can't find anything by googling his dam.

Also- is there a time limit on registration? I just found out Jake is a 3 yr old, not 2 as I'd been told. I'm trying to get his papers, but it's taking some time.

Thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 17, 2013)

Jenny -

You could contact Rita at Cherry-Hill Ponies for info on that mare.

Someone else will have to do a look up for you, I don't have access to the stud books.


----------



## romewhip (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Paula! I hadn't found that website. I even know where Philomath is, funny it's a small world.


----------



## Treciah (Sep 18, 2013)

I looked up in ASPC (for Shetland not miniature) didn't find a Cherry Hill Miss Bobby, did find an old mare named Cherry Hill Bobbi Sox foaled in 88 but don't think she is who you are looking for.

ASPC requires DNA testing if you wait til they are two to register, so you will have to have DNA test on sire/dam and offspring in order to register, and that is if all other paperwork is in order, so if not you may have to get late stallion report etc. I can't remember if there is an actual deadline where you can't register or not, seems like it but I don't want to say wrong.


----------



## romewhip (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmm, he's already three (I was told he was two when I got him a few months ago) so no idea what will end up happening. His dam isn't Bobbi Sox, she's deceased, and the breeder (Thanks Paula! Got in touch with Rita) didn't register a mare by the name of Miss Bobby. So who knows. He may be two, maybe three, supposedly registerable but may not get to be, good thing my goal isn't breed shows.


----------



## romewhip (Sep 18, 2013)

I forgot to add- Thank you Treciah for looking that up! I appreciate it.


----------



## Lewella (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, Bodie's info would be easy to find as I tend to keep everything on my website.




Here is his dam: http://www.platteridgefarm.com/bonnieped.html And his sire: http://www.platteridgefarm.com/bearped.html There is a baby picture of Bodie on his sire's page. Shauna Jones hasn't registered anything to Bodie since 2005.

There is no limit anymore on registration age but anything 2 years old and older has to be DNA parentage verified before it can be registered and a late stallion report filed if one was not filed.


----------



## romewhip (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Lewella-

I don't believe Shauna Jones owns Bodie anymore, he is supposedly owned by Delores Chalmers and her daughter. Delores said she hadn't registered him in her name though, and the name she gave me for Jake's dam is wrong. Also when I was given Jake I was told he is 2, then told he's 3, so at this point I'm concerned that he'll ever get registered. I'd at least would have liked to registered him PtHA. My goal was registering him ASPC, which I was told wouldn't be a problem when I got him. It's a shame as Jake is very nice and they also have his full brother who is 5 months.

I saw Bodie when I got Jake, he's a lovely boy and is happy and healthy. I was given the option for Bodie, but chose Jake as I'm not set up to campaign a stallion.


----------

